# Sick? Angel



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

I have an Angel that isn't doing so well, yesterday while doing a WC I found him?at the bottom of the sump/overflow tower. After fishing him out and getting him into the main part of the tank he swam around a bit but seemed to quickly tire and float down to the sand and just hang out. I thought that the adventure into the sump tower had exhausted him and he should snap to in a while. Today when I got home I found him wedged between two rocks. His fins were going crazy but he wasn't moving at all. I once again freed him and when I let go he just sank to the sand again except now he is just laying on his side breathing quickly. If a fish could pant that's how I would describe it. I moved him to a little breeder box that floats in tank just to get him off the bottom but is there anything else that I could do?

Thanks,


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to say man, but every single angel that I've ever owned that had the same symptoms never made it. It could be an internal parasite maybe swim bladder. I'm not too sure. 
You could try treating for internal parasite and feed it small bits of peas.


----------

